# Glashütte Original Seventies Chronograph Panorama Date Review



## Hard Learner

Great looking watch.


----------



## TimeWellSpent

Thanks for sharing! Great review. Was just looking this piece up the other week. Absolutely love the balanced look, unfortunate it is so thick and hefty though.


----------



## BundyBear

Nice write up [emoji106]

An entertaining read. Thank you!


----------



## RG2107

Very pretty watch! 
And of course the cars!!!


----------



## teckel12

Love the look of that watch, just wished it also had 70's sizing. I've tried it on, and she big!


----------



## mkinmb

Such an interesting watch, and obviously very well made and finished. I've never been a huge fan of this style of watch but I really dig this one.


----------



## spikesdogs48

What's the list price?


----------



## attilab

Nice writeup. Although "Alsace region of France, just a 3-hour drive from Glashütte" is a bit laughable, don't you think?


----------



## Chiane

Love this watch. My wallet doesn’t though.


----------



## CrsTan305

spikesdogs48 said:


> What's the list price?


That's what I was looking for while scrolling down.. prefer the car lol


----------



## Tanks61

Very nice job here! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## VaEagle

That awesome looking GO; plus time with a Bugatti Chiron SS and a McLaren: that's a lifetime trifecta! How do I sign up for that?


----------



## Earthjade

I don't know...
Feel like I could knock down a meat pie after reading that review (for some reason).


----------



## steveoprice99

spikesdogs48 said:


> What's the list price?


$13.4K


----------



## ricanwatchlover

Excellent review on a gorgeous piece of kit


----------



## aladinodebert

Great review. Love that piece! Thanks ✊


----------



## waters2k

Glasutte seventies looks stunning, concrats. Amazing watch i really want but cannot afford.


----------



## Nokie

Great review of on of my grail watches. 

Nicely done.


----------



## Arnosch

Love this watch. Hope to see it in person sometime because that green is so great in pics.


----------



## Crisker

attilab said:


> Nice writeup. Although "Alsace region of France, just a 3-hour drive from Glashütte" is a bit laughable, don't you think?


Uber-autobahn?


----------



## Skyjoe

Beauty of a watch! Love me some GO.


----------



## Tzoid

I'm a big fan of the brand and own a SeaQ Panorama Date. I'm interested in this piece ad my 7.5" wrist should accommodate it nicely.


----------



## Holland0

It’s a beautiful watch.


----------



## greyandgreen

I love this watch's design, if only it was 35 mm.


----------



## StufflerMike

greyandgreen said:


> I love this watch's design, if only it was 35 mm.


The diameter of the movement is 31,60mm, this in a 35x 35 case would make the dial looking clinched, 2,5mm less left and right is not feasable without the watch looking crapy. The panorama date, typical of Glashütte Original, is located in the center of the lower part of the dial. If GO would use a smaller case diameter the panorama date is closer to the bezel, the whole dial would look a) unbalanced and b)clinched. 40x40mm is exact the right proportion. Just my two centavos.

Love it


----------



## greyandgreen

StufflerMike said:


> The diameter of the movement is 31,60mm


Then it needs a new movement. Jokes aside, it's just too big for my 16 cm wrists. :'(


----------



## Rhejen

I do like the design of this one. It's a unique look with it not being round. I love green as well lol.


----------



## brodog49

It's beautiful. $13k beautiful? Not for me at least...but still something special.

JR


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

What a gorgeous watch. Lovely backdrops you have too


----------



## rdefabri

Love the retro style many manufacturers are embracing - GO is no exception. This is a great looking watch, very much my style (even if out of my price range)!


----------



## nsims

Basem Wasef said:


> *The Teutonic Take on Nostalgia*
> 
> Belgian chocolates. Italian sports cars. German watches— wait, what?
> 
> Teutonic timepieces might not have the same instant recognition as their Swiss counterparts, but that’s not to say that German watchmakers haven’t earned significant respect in the horological world. Consider that the first wristwatch came from Abraham-Louis Breguet, who was born in the German state of Prussia. Or that the O.G. inventor of the watch is widely considered to be Nuremberg-born Peter Henlein, who made the first “clock-watches” in Germany way back in the early 1500s.
> 
> Though Glashütte Original’s current ownership falls under The Swatch Group, it origins date back to 1845 in the eponymous German city that now calls itself home to 8 other watchmaking brands. Despite the Swiss ownership, Glashütte Original maintains its headquarters in the city it’s named after.
> 
> Given the brand’s German heritage, it was with great curiosity I unboxed one of their newest releases, the Glashütte Original Seventies Chronograph Panorama Date. As is the case with many of the region’s watchmakers, Glashütte’s finishes are rather exquisite, combining subtle finish and texture contrasts that lend the rounded steel case a feeling of depth and substance.
> View attachment 16804682
> 
> 
> Not knowing which version I was to receive, I was pleasantly relieved to find my preferred color combo within the unremarkable packaging: the Fab Green dial tied together with the a brown calfskin strap. Nothing personal against the Galvanized Blue option with its sunburst dial, but I find the verdant version’s dégradé effect more subtle and striking. Incidenally, two new colors have since been added to the repertoire: a Tiffany-like Disco Blue, and a bold Vibing Orange.
> View attachment 16804693
> 
> 
> All Seventies chronos flank the screwed crown with two angled pushers. Despite the dial hosting some deep functionality— a stop second chronograph, 30 minute counter, 12-hour counter, a power reserve display, and of course the panorama date that’s embedded into the model name— it manages to avoid looking busy. The white indices, black accents, matte lacquered green background all play nicely with each other, framed by a case with varying levels of polish. Incidentally, this is the first watch in the Seventies lineup to incorporate Super-LumiNova coated hands.
> 
> On my smallish wrist, the 40mm x 40mm case doesn’t feel too bulky, at least from an overhead view: the calfskin strap’s meeting point with the case is rather streamlined, and tapers nicely into a 26mm end link. On the other hand, I did find the case’s 14.1mm height a tad tall for my wrist, a feature that’s more noticeable when viewed in profile. As I lived with the timepiece for several weeks, I also noticed while the strap’s plush softness felt luxurious, it seemed a bit delicate and would likely become worn down somewhat quickly due to its lighter color and delicate texture.
> View attachment 16804688
> 
> 
> As luck would have it, part of my loan coincided with a media trip to visit Bugatti headquarters. The brand’s HQs happen to be situated in the Alsace region of France, just a 3-hour drive from Glashütte’s homebase— faster if you zoom through Germany’s stretches of speed limit-free autobahn. Bugatti has their own partnership with NYC-based Jacob & Co, though I’d respectfully argue that any of the 9 watchmakers based in Glashütte’s home town would be equally fitting for the storied carmaker’s brand thanks to their focus on finely finished details and obsessive engineering. Sure, it’s a challenge for almost any timepiece to feel completely at home against the extremes of the hide and carbon-lined, $4M Bugatti Chiron Super Sport I tested in Molsheim. But considering its subtly finished surfaces and thoughtful detailing, the Seventies chrono holds its own against the imperious shock-and-awe of the 16-cylinder, quad-turbocharged, 1,577 horsepower Bugatti.
> View attachment 16804691
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, the Glashütte might have stood a better chance against the Bugatti’s outrageousness had it been worn backwards: the Seventies’ in-house Calibre 37-02 movement is a gorgeous bit of finery, showing off a skeletonized rotor with a 21-carat gold oscillation weight through a display back. The movement operates at 28,800 vph, and claims an impressive 70-hour power reserve. Pretty details include polished and blued screws, and a stripe-finished three-quarter plate. I was afforded another chance for compare and contrast when I followed up the trip to Molsheim with a visit to Idaho for a 200+ mph runs with McLaren at the Sun Valley Tour de Force, a fundraiser event where a stretch of highway is closed for legal top-speed runs.
> View attachment 16804683
> 
> 
> Against McLaren’s starkly minimalist carbon and Alcantara interiors, the Panorama Date feels all the more ornate, though still not quite at home in this supercar’s cabin. Yet another contrast came during a photo shoot with the new Meyers Manx 2.0, a new electrified expression of the classic Manx dune buggy. Sure, the Panorama Dates hue looked great against the show model’s Oak Green Metallic paint, but it still wasn’t quite the right pair up. Perhaps the piece might have been best matched to a high-dollar German sedan, like the V12-powered Mercedes-Maybach S 680. There’s always next time.
> View attachment 16804687
> 
> 
> Putting the Panorama Date through differing environments (and a variety of vehicles) made me wonder how it might fit within an enthusiast’s collection— a consideration which kept taking me back to the word _enthusiast. _Unlike more somber pieces with monochromatic schemes and conventional design cues, this Glashütte harkens to the retro character of the disco era while incorporating a bit of style through the evocatively tinted green face. The mood gets more fun with the new orange and blue options.
> 
> But as timepieces go, there’s enough functionality and design maturity in Glashütte’s efforts to avoid feeling too fashioney or frivolous. There’s still a certain amount of specificity to this watch’s style, a touch of novelty that keeps it becoming classified as a wristwatch for all occasions. But that’s also the beauty in such a harmoniously, yet charismatically designed piece. It’s enough to inspire you to perhaps let go of those familiar pre-conceived notions about German industrial design, and just go with it.
> 
> Price: $13,400


Great piece and absolutely stunning watches.


----------



## SaoDavi

These look great. It's a shame they stopped producing the much thinner 3-hander.


----------



## Gebbeth

I own this one, Fab Green on bracelet. I can't tell you how beautiful the watch is in person, and it is quickly becoming my favorite watch.

I will agree though about the size of the watch. As you know, tonneau, rectangular, square shaped watched do wear bigger than the equivalent round watch, and being a chrono, it is relatively thick in absolute terms. I have a 7 inch wrist, and I think 6.5 is about the lower end limit of wrist size to pull it off.

However, the lugs are tight to the case and compact, and so it's not as broad across the wrist than, let's say, a Nomos. Even ALS has relatively long lugs and wears bigger I would argue. The curve of the lower part of the case also hides a bit of thickness on your wrist.

I just love this watch though. It is truly unique in a world of clone watches that tend to blend into each other. I can honestly say there is nothing on the market like it, nothing. JLC, Patek, ALS, Cartier, I mean there are many manufacturers of non-round watches, but this one stands out.

FYI, there is a new "Tiffany" blue and redish/salmon dial which are limited editions.


----------



## Gargamel35

I own the brown/bronze/grey version of this watch. 6,75 inch wrist. It's big yes but not crazy big. Thickness is a bigger problem.


----------



## Gebbeth

Gargamel35 said:


> I own the brown/bronze/grey version of this watch. 6,75 inch wrist. It's big yes but not crazy big. Thickness is a bigger problem.


It won't fit under my dress shirt sleeves for sure. Then again, I think it would be a stretch to call this anywhere close to a dress watch anyway. It's on the sportier side for sure. I'd say this is closer to an Omega Dark series chronograph but even sportier because of the WR rating.


----------



## Karellen

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Gargamel35

Gebbeth said:


> It won't fit under my dress shirt sleeves for sure. Then again, I think it would be a stretch to call this anywhere close to a dress watch anyway. It's on the sportier side for sure. I'd say this is closer to an Omega Dark series chronograph but even sportier because of the WR rating.


GO says it's a sports watch and i agree with them.


----------



## mediasapiens

How thick is it? It looks like 15mm at least. Would put me off buying one for that thickness.


----------



## Gargamel35

mediasapiens said:


> How thick is it? It looks like 15mm at least. Would put me off buying one for that thickness.


14,1mm. But it's a solid rectangular block and doesn't try to hide it with curves


----------



## Jaco Frostorius

cool watch bro


----------



## mediasapiens

Column wheel = nice smooth action


----------



## mykii

Love the 70s design. What a golden era for watches.


----------



## CollectorO

Talk about a unique design. This thing is rad!


----------



## StufflerMike

The yellow one pops more


----------



## journo-watch

Basem Wasef said:


> *The Teutonic Take on Nostalgia*
> 
> Belgian chocolates. Italian sports cars. German watches— wait, what?
> 
> Teutonic timepieces might not have the same instant recognition as their Swiss counterparts, but that’s not to say that German watchmakers haven’t earned significant respect in the horological world. Consider that the first wristwatch came from Abraham-Louis Breguet, who was born in the German state of Prussia. Or that the O.G. inventor of the watch is widely considered to be Nuremberg-born Peter Henlein, who made the first “clock-watches” in Germany way back in the early 1500s.
> 
> Though Glashütte Original’s current ownership falls under The Swatch Group, it origins date back to 1845 in the eponymous German city that now calls itself home to 8 other watchmaking brands. Despite the Swiss ownership, Glashütte Original maintains its headquarters in the city it’s named after.
> 
> Given the brand’s German heritage, it was with great curiosity I unboxed one of their newest releases, the Glashütte Original Seventies Chronograph Panorama Date. As is the case with many of the region’s watchmakers, Glashütte’s finishes are rather exquisite, combining subtle finish and texture contrasts that lend the rounded steel case a feeling of depth and substance.
> View attachment 16804682
> 
> 
> Not knowing which version I was to receive, I was pleasantly relieved to find my preferred color combo within the unremarkable packaging: the Fab Green dial tied together with the a brown calfskin strap. Nothing personal against the Galvanized Blue option with its sunburst dial, but I find the verdant version’s dégradé effect more subtle and striking. Incidenally, two new colors have since been added to the repertoire: a Tiffany-like Disco Blue, and a bold Vibing Orange.
> View attachment 16804693
> 
> 
> All Seventies chronos flank the screwed crown with two angled pushers. Despite the dial hosting some deep functionality— a stop second chronograph, 30 minute counter, 12-hour counter, a power reserve display, and of course the panorama date that’s embedded into the model name— it manages to avoid looking busy. The white indices, black accents, matte lacquered green background all play nicely with each other, framed by a case with varying levels of polish. Incidentally, this is the first watch in the Seventies lineup to incorporate Super-LumiNova coated hands.
> 
> On my smallish wrist, the 40mm x 40mm case doesn’t feel too bulky, at least from an overhead view: the calfskin strap’s meeting point with the case is rather streamlined, and tapers nicely into a 26mm end link. On the other hand, I did find the case’s 14.1mm height a tad tall for my wrist, a feature that’s more noticeable when viewed in profile. As I lived with the timepiece for several weeks, I also noticed while the strap’s plush softness felt luxurious, it seemed a bit delicate and would likely become worn down somewhat quickly due to its lighter color and delicate texture.
> View attachment 16804688
> 
> 
> As luck would have it, part of my loan coincided with a media trip to visit Bugatti headquarters. The brand’s HQs happen to be situated in the Alsace region of France, just a 3-hour drive from Glashütte’s homebase— faster if you zoom through Germany’s stretches of speed limit-free autobahn. Bugatti has their own partnership with NYC-based Jacob & Co, though I’d respectfully argue that any of the 9 watchmakers based in Glashütte’s home town would be equally fitting for the storied carmaker’s brand thanks to their focus on finely finished details and obsessive engineering. Sure, it’s a challenge for almost any timepiece to feel completely at home against the extremes of the hide and carbon-lined, $4M Bugatti Chiron Super Sport I tested in Molsheim. But considering its subtly finished surfaces and thoughtful detailing, the Seventies chrono holds its own against the imperious shock-and-awe of the 16-cylinder, quad-turbocharged, 1,577 horsepower Bugatti.
> View attachment 16804691
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, the Glashütte might have stood a better chance against the Bugatti’s outrageousness had it been worn backwards: the Seventies’ in-house Calibre 37-02 movement is a gorgeous bit of finery, showing off a skeletonized rotor with a 21-carat gold oscillation weight through a display back. The movement operates at 28,800 vph, and claims an impressive 70-hour power reserve. Pretty details include polished and blued screws, and a stripe-finished three-quarter plate. I was afforded another chance for compare and contrast when I followed up the trip to Molsheim with a visit to Idaho for a 200+ mph runs with McLaren at the Sun Valley Tour de Force, a fundraiser event where a stretch of highway is closed for legal top-speed runs.
> View attachment 16804683
> 
> 
> Against McLaren’s starkly minimalist carbon and Alcantara interiors, the Panorama Date feels all the more ornate, though still not quite at home in this supercar’s cabin. Yet another contrast came during a photo shoot with the new Meyers Manx 2.0, a new electrified expression of the classic Manx dune buggy. Sure, the Panorama Dates hue looked great against the show model’s Oak Green Metallic paint, but it still wasn’t quite the right pair up. Perhaps the piece might have been best matched to a high-dollar German sedan, like the V12-powered Mercedes-Maybach S 680. There’s always next time.
> View attachment 16804687
> 
> 
> Putting the Panorama Date through differing environments (and a variety of vehicles) made me wonder how it might fit within an enthusiast’s collection— a consideration which kept taking me back to the word _enthusiast. _Unlike more somber pieces with monochromatic schemes and conventional design cues, this Glashütte harkens to the retro character of the disco era while incorporating a bit of style through the evocatively tinted green face. The mood gets more fun with the new orange and blue options.
> 
> But as timepieces go, there’s enough functionality and design maturity in Glashütte’s efforts to avoid feeling too fashioney or frivolous. There’s still a certain amount of specificity to this watch’s style, a touch of novelty that keeps it becoming classified as a wristwatch for all occasions. But that’s also the beauty in such a harmoniously, yet charismatically designed piece. It’s enough to inspire you to perhaps let go of those familiar pre-conceived notions about German industrial design, and just go with it.
> 
> Price: $13,400


That is a very visually striking timepiece. Love German watches. Bit outside my price range, but never mind, there are lots of other German manufacturers doing great work.


----------



## Gebbeth

I own the Fab Green, and it looks better in person. It's because it changes as the lighting changes. It's kind of like a chameleon in that respect.

I also like the bright yellow dial, but for me, the yellow was to "out there", and I really wanted something more subdued and subtle.

I really wanted to fume turquoise dial, but like the yellow, this was a limited edition, and I couldn't get my hands on one. The Fab Green is fabulous though.


----------



## Corretje

Isn't the Fab Green limited too?


----------



## John-E-Mac

Totally digging the 70’s vibe. Received an avocado colored can opener for our wedding.








Wifey didn’t appreciate the gift as much as I did. We ended up taking to Goodwill and then bought a white one ourselves. Open cans today with a $1.96 manual opener from Wally-World.

GO makes some wonderful watches. Great fan, but not an owner. Enjoy!!


----------



## graybomb

Really like that 70s style, and that awesome green color.


----------



## Tzoid

Absolutely Gorgeous ..... I may have to add one to my collection


----------



## jmt133

Basem Wasef said:


> *The Teutonic Take on Nostalgia*
> 
> Belgian chocolates. Italian sports cars. German watches— wait, what?
> 
> Teutonic timepieces might not have the same instant recognition as their Swiss counterparts, but that’s not to say that German watchmakers haven’t earned significant respect in the horological world. Consider that the first wristwatch came from Abraham-Louis Breguet, who was born in the German state of Prussia. Or that the O.G. inventor of the watch is widely considered to be Nuremberg-born Peter Henlein, who made the first “clock-watches” in Germany way back in the early 1500s.
> 
> Though Glashütte Original’s current ownership falls under The Swatch Group, it origins date back to 1845 in the eponymous German city that now calls itself home to 8 other watchmaking brands. Despite the Swiss ownership, Glashütte Original maintains its headquarters in the city it’s named after.
> 
> Given the brand’s German heritage, it was with great curiosity I unboxed one of their newest releases, the Glashütte Original Seventies Chronograph Panorama Date. As is the case with many of the region’s watchmakers, Glashütte’s finishes are rather exquisite, combining subtle finish and texture contrasts that lend the rounded steel case a feeling of depth and substance.
> View attachment 16804682
> 
> 
> Not knowing which version I was to receive, I was pleasantly relieved to find my preferred color combo within the unremarkable packaging: the Fab Green dial tied together with the a brown calfskin strap. Nothing personal against the Galvanized Blue option with its sunburst dial, but I find the verdant version’s dégradé effect more subtle and striking. Incidenally, two new colors have since been added to the repertoire: a Tiffany-like Disco Blue, and a bold Vibing Orange.
> View attachment 16804693
> 
> 
> All Seventies chronos flank the screwed crown with two angled pushers. Despite the dial hosting some deep functionality— a stop second chronograph, 30 minute counter, 12-hour counter, a power reserve display, and of course the panorama date that’s embedded into the model name— it manages to avoid looking busy. The white indices, black accents, matte lacquered green background all play nicely with each other, framed by a case with varying levels of polish. Incidentally, this is the first watch in the Seventies lineup to incorporate Super-LumiNova coated hands.
> 
> On my smallish wrist, the 40mm x 40mm case doesn’t feel too bulky, at least from an overhead view: the calfskin strap’s meeting point with the case is rather streamlined, and tapers nicely into a 26mm end link. On the other hand, I did find the case’s 14.1mm height a tad tall for my wrist, a feature that’s more noticeable when viewed in profile. As I lived with the timepiece for several weeks, I also noticed while the strap’s plush softness felt luxurious, it seemed a bit delicate and would likely become worn down somewhat quickly due to its lighter color and delicate texture.
> View attachment 16804688
> 
> 
> As luck would have it, part of my loan coincided with a media trip to visit Bugatti headquarters. The brand’s HQs happen to be situated in the Alsace region of France, just a 3-hour drive from Glashütte’s homebase— faster if you zoom through Germany’s stretches of speed limit-free autobahn. Bugatti has their own partnership with NYC-based Jacob & Co, though I’d respectfully argue that any of the 9 watchmakers based in Glashütte’s home town would be equally fitting for the storied carmaker’s brand thanks to their focus on finely finished details and obsessive engineering. Sure, it’s a challenge for almost any timepiece to feel completely at home against the extremes of the hide and carbon-lined, $4M Bugatti Chiron Super Sport I tested in Molsheim. But considering its subtly finished surfaces and thoughtful detailing, the Seventies chrono holds its own against the imperious shock-and-awe of the 16-cylinder, quad-turbocharged, 1,577 horsepower Bugatti.
> View attachment 16804691
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, the Glashütte might have stood a better chance against the Bugatti’s outrageousness had it been worn backwards: the Seventies’ in-house Calibre 37-02 movement is a gorgeous bit of finery, showing off a skeletonized rotor with a 21-carat gold oscillation weight through a display back. The movement operates at 28,800 vph, and claims an impressive 70-hour power reserve. Pretty details include polished and blued screws, and a stripe-finished three-quarter plate. I was afforded another chance for compare and contrast when I followed up the trip to Molsheim with a visit to Idaho for a 200+ mph runs with McLaren at the Sun Valley Tour de Force, a fundraiser event where a stretch of highway is closed for legal top-speed runs.
> View attachment 16804683
> 
> 
> Against McLaren’s starkly minimalist carbon and Alcantara interiors, the Panorama Date feels all the more ornate, though still not quite at home in this supercar’s cabin. Yet another contrast came during a photo shoot with the new Meyers Manx 2.0, a new electrified expression of the classic Manx dune buggy. Sure, the Panorama Dates hue looked great against the show model’s Oak Green Metallic paint, but it still wasn’t quite the right pair up. Perhaps the piece might have been best matched to a high-dollar German sedan, like the V12-powered Mercedes-Maybach S 680. There’s always next time.
> View attachment 16804687
> 
> 
> Putting the Panorama Date through differing environments (and a variety of vehicles) made me wonder how it might fit within an enthusiast’s collection— a consideration which kept taking me back to the word _enthusiast. _Unlike more somber pieces with monochromatic schemes and conventional design cues, this Glashütte harkens to the retro character of the disco era while incorporating a bit of style through the evocatively tinted green face. The mood gets more fun with the new orange and blue options.
> 
> But as timepieces go, there’s enough functionality and design maturity in Glashütte’s efforts to avoid feeling too fashioney or frivolous. There’s still a certain amount of specificity to this watch’s style, a touch of novelty that keeps it becoming classified as a wristwatch for all occasions. But that’s also the beauty in such a harmoniously, yet charismatically designed piece. It’s enough to inspire you to perhaps let go of those familiar pre-conceived notions about German industrial design, and just go with it.
> 
> Price: $13,400


Display case back looks awesome


----------



## VinceWatch

Keep a close watch on the movement parts for corrosion. I had a GO Pano date diver and the gooseneck adjuster in the movement rusted. That was the begining of a horror story of botched service from Swatch as well as the factory in Germany. Needless to say, as soon as it was straightened out I sold it and never looked back. I hope you have better luck with your GO watch than I had with mine


----------



## ricanwatchlover

Basem Wasef said:


> *The Teutonic Take on Nostalgia*
> 
> Belgian chocolates. Italian sports cars. German watches— wait, what?
> 
> Teutonic timepieces might not have the same instant recognition as their Swiss counterparts, but that’s not to say that German watchmakers haven’t earned significant respect in the horological world. Consider that the first wristwatch came from Abraham-Louis Breguet, who was born in the German state of Prussia. Or that the O.G. inventor of the watch is widely considered to be Nuremberg-born Peter Henlein, who made the first “clock-watches” in Germany way back in the early 1500s.
> 
> Though Glashütte Original’s current ownership falls under The Swatch Group, it origins date back to 1845 in the eponymous German city that now calls itself home to 8 other watchmaking brands. Despite the Swiss ownership, Glashütte Original maintains its headquarters in the city it’s named after.
> 
> Given the brand’s German heritage, it was with great curiosity I unboxed one of their newest releases, the Glashütte Original Seventies Chronograph Panorama Date. As is the case with many of the region’s watchmakers, Glashütte’s finishes are rather exquisite, combining subtle finish and texture contrasts that lend the rounded steel case a feeling of depth and substance.
> View attachment 16804682
> 
> 
> Not knowing which version I was to receive, I was pleasantly relieved to find my preferred color combo within the unremarkable packaging: the Fab Green dial tied together with the a brown calfskin strap. Nothing personal against the Galvanized Blue option with its sunburst dial, but I find the verdant version’s dégradé effect more subtle and striking. Incidenally, two new colors have since been added to the repertoire: a Tiffany-like Disco Blue, and a bold Vibing Orange.
> View attachment 16804693
> 
> 
> All Seventies chronos flank the screwed crown with two angled pushers. Despite the dial hosting some deep functionality— a stop second chronograph, 30 minute counter, 12-hour counter, a power reserve display, and of course the panorama date that’s embedded into the model name— it manages to avoid looking busy. The white indices, black accents, matte lacquered green background all play nicely with each other, framed by a case with varying levels of polish. Incidentally, this is the first watch in the Seventies lineup to incorporate Super-LumiNova coated hands.
> 
> On my smallish wrist, the 40mm x 40mm case doesn’t feel too bulky, at least from an overhead view: the calfskin strap’s meeting point with the case is rather streamlined, and tapers nicely into a 26mm end link. On the other hand, I did find the case’s 14.1mm height a tad tall for my wrist, a feature that’s more noticeable when viewed in profile. As I lived with the timepiece for several weeks, I also noticed while the strap’s plush softness felt luxurious, it seemed a bit delicate and would likely become worn down somewhat quickly due to its lighter color and delicate texture.
> View attachment 16804688
> 
> 
> As luck would have it, part of my loan coincided with a media trip to visit Bugatti headquarters. The brand’s HQs happen to be situated in the Alsace region of France, just a 3-hour drive from Glashütte’s homebase— faster if you zoom through Germany’s stretches of speed limit-free autobahn. Bugatti has their own partnership with NYC-based Jacob & Co, though I’d respectfully argue that any of the 9 watchmakers based in Glashütte’s home town would be equally fitting for the storied carmaker’s brand thanks to their focus on finely finished details and obsessive engineering. Sure, it’s a challenge for almost any timepiece to feel completely at home against the extremes of the hide and carbon-lined, $4M Bugatti Chiron Super Sport I tested in Molsheim. But considering its subtly finished surfaces and thoughtful detailing, the Seventies chrono holds its own against the imperious shock-and-awe of the 16-cylinder, quad-turbocharged, 1,577 horsepower Bugatti.
> View attachment 16804691
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, the Glashütte might have stood a better chance against the Bugatti’s outrageousness had it been worn backwards: the Seventies’ in-house Calibre 37-02 movement is a gorgeous bit of finery, showing off a skeletonized rotor with a 21-carat gold oscillation weight through a display back. The movement operates at 28,800 vph, and claims an impressive 70-hour power reserve. Pretty details include polished and blued screws, and a stripe-finished three-quarter plate. I was afforded another chance for compare and contrast when I followed up the trip to Molsheim with a visit to Idaho for a 200+ mph runs with McLaren at the Sun Valley Tour de Force, a fundraiser event where a stretch of highway is closed for legal top-speed runs.
> View attachment 16804683
> 
> 
> Against McLaren’s starkly minimalist carbon and Alcantara interiors, the Panorama Date feels all the more ornate, though still not quite at home in this supercar’s cabin. Yet another contrast came during a photo shoot with the new Meyers Manx 2.0, a new electrified expression of the classic Manx dune buggy. Sure, the Panorama Dates hue looked great against the show model’s Oak Green Metallic paint, but it still wasn’t quite the right pair up. Perhaps the piece might have been best matched to a high-dollar German sedan, like the V12-powered Mercedes-Maybach S 680. There’s always next time.
> View attachment 16804687
> 
> 
> Putting the Panorama Date through differing environments (and a variety of vehicles) made me wonder how it might fit within an enthusiast’s collection— a consideration which kept taking me back to the word _enthusiast. _Unlike more somber pieces with monochromatic schemes and conventional design cues, this Glashütte harkens to the retro character of the disco era while incorporating a bit of style through the evocatively tinted green face. The mood gets more fun with the new orange and blue options.
> 
> But as timepieces go, there’s enough functionality and design maturity in Glashütte’s efforts to avoid feeling too fashioney or frivolous. There’s still a certain amount of specificity to this watch’s style, a touch of novelty that keeps it becoming classified as a wristwatch for all occasions. But that’s also the beauty in such a harmoniously, yet charismatically designed piece. It’s enough to inspire you to perhaps let go of those familiar pre-conceived notions about German industrial design, and just go with it.
> 
> Price: $13,400


I got mine last week at a great price from Toppers in the Bay Area, couldn't be happier. BTW do you know where can I find replacement straps?


----------



## Haqq777

Wonderful write up. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## mcdooley

Looks comically huge on you…definitely not for small wrists


----------



## Mvtt98

I love the design on this piece, great post.


----------



## Gebbeth

ricanwatchlover said:


> I got mine last week at a great price from Toppers in the Bay Area, couldn't be happier. BTW do you know where can I find replacement straps?


The bracelet and straps are integrated designs, so you need to go to the AD and buy another strap (rubber or calf-skin). You will also need to buy a clasp or pin buckle if you have the bracelet and you want the calf-skin strap.

Expect to pay around $600 for both depending on the style of clasp/buckle. There are 2 types of clasps, a single and double fold clap. The double fold is slightly more expensive than the single fold.


----------



## dlmypr

Did anyone see the new limited edition orange and blue dials in real life?


----------



## Gebbeth

dlmypr said:


> Did anyone see the new limited edition orange and blue dials in real life?


I thought someone here actually bought the "Tiffany" blue one. Have not heard of anyone with the orange dial yet.


----------



## Mjsusc

StufflerMike said:


> The yellow one pops more
> 
> View attachment 16829204


That one is crazy! But I feel like I’d have to be playing tennis


----------



## Apeaaa

Basem Wasef said:


> *The Teutonic Take on Nostalgia*
> 
> Belgian chocolates. Italian sports cars. German watches— wait, what?
> 
> Teutonic timepieces might not have the same instant recognition as their Swiss counterparts, but that’s not to say that German watchmakers haven’t earned significant respect in the horological world. Consider that the first wristwatch came from Abraham-Louis Breguet, who was born in the German state of Prussia. Or that the O.G. inventor of the watch is widely considered to be Nuremberg-born Peter Henlein, who made the first “clock-watches” in Germany way back in the early 1500s.
> 
> Though Glashütte Original’s current ownership falls under The Swatch Group, it origins date back to 1845 in the eponymous German city that now calls itself home to 8 other watchmaking brands. Despite the Swiss ownership, Glashütte Original maintains its headquarters in the city it’s named after.
> 
> Given the brand’s German heritage, it was with great curiosity I unboxed one of their newest releases, the Glashütte Original Seventies Chronograph Panorama Date. As is the case with many of the region’s watchmakers, Glashütte’s finishes are rather exquisite, combining subtle finish and texture contrasts that lend the rounded steel case a feeling of depth and substance.
> View attachment 16804682
> 
> 
> Not knowing which version I was to receive, I was pleasantly relieved to find my preferred color combo within the unremarkable packaging: the Fab Green dial tied together with the a brown calfskin strap. Nothing personal against the Galvanized Blue option with its sunburst dial, but I find the verdant version’s dégradé effect more subtle and striking. Incidenally, two new colors have since been added to the repertoire: a Tiffany-like Disco Blue, and a bold Vibing Orange.
> View attachment 16804693
> 
> 
> All Seventies chronos flank the screwed crown with two angled pushers. Despite the dial hosting some deep functionality— a stop second chronograph, 30 minute counter, 12-hour counter, a power reserve display, and of course the panorama date that’s embedded into the model name— it manages to avoid looking busy. The white indices, black accents, matte lacquered green background all play nicely with each other, framed by a case with varying levels of polish. Incidentally, this is the first watch in the Seventies lineup to incorporate Super-LumiNova coated hands.
> 
> On my smallish wrist, the 40mm x 40mm case doesn’t feel too bulky, at least from an overhead view: the calfskin strap’s meeting point with the case is rather streamlined, and tapers nicely into a 26mm end link. On the other hand, I did find the case’s 14.1mm height a tad tall for my wrist, a feature that’s more noticeable when viewed in profile. As I lived with the timepiece for several weeks, I also noticed while the strap’s plush softness felt luxurious, it seemed a bit delicate and would likely become worn down somewhat quickly due to its lighter color and delicate texture.
> View attachment 16804688
> 
> 
> As luck would have it, part of my loan coincided with a media trip to visit Bugatti headquarters. The brand’s HQs happen to be situated in the Alsace region of France, just a 3-hour drive from Glashütte’s homebase— faster if you zoom through Germany’s stretches of speed limit-free autobahn. Bugatti has their own partnership with NYC-based Jacob & Co, though I’d respectfully argue that any of the 9 watchmakers based in Glashütte’s home town would be equally fitting for the storied carmaker’s brand thanks to their focus on finely finished details and obsessive engineering. Sure, it’s a challenge for almost any timepiece to feel completely at home against the extremes of the hide and carbon-lined, $4M Bugatti Chiron Super Sport I tested in Molsheim. But considering its subtly finished surfaces and thoughtful detailing, the Seventies chrono holds its own against the imperious shock-and-awe of the 16-cylinder, quad-turbocharged, 1,577 horsepower Bugatti.
> View attachment 16804691
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, the Glashütte might have stood a better chance against the Bugatti’s outrageousness had it been worn backwards: the Seventies’ in-house Calibre 37-02 movement is a gorgeous bit of finery, showing off a skeletonized rotor with a 21-carat gold oscillation weight through a display back. The movement operates at 28,800 vph, and claims an impressive 70-hour power reserve. Pretty details include polished and blued screws, and a stripe-finished three-quarter plate. I was afforded another chance for compare and contrast when I followed up the trip to Molsheim with a visit to Idaho for a 200+ mph runs with McLaren at the Sun Valley Tour de Force, a fundraiser event where a stretch of highway is closed for legal top-speed runs.
> View attachment 16804683
> 
> 
> Against McLaren’s starkly minimalist carbon and Alcantara interiors, the Panorama Date feels all the more ornate, though still not quite at home in this supercar’s cabin. Yet another contrast came during a photo shoot with the new Meyers Manx 2.0, a new electrified expression of the classic Manx dune buggy. Sure, the Panorama Dates hue looked great against the show model’s Oak Green Metallic paint, but it still wasn’t quite the right pair up. Perhaps the piece might have been best matched to a high-dollar German sedan, like the V12-powered Mercedes-Maybach S 680. There’s always next time.
> View attachment 16804687
> 
> 
> Putting the Panorama Date through differing environments (and a variety of vehicles) made me wonder how it might fit within an enthusiast’s collection— a consideration which kept taking me back to the word _enthusiast. _Unlike more somber pieces with monochromatic schemes and conventional design cues, this Glashütte harkens to the retro character of the disco era while incorporating a bit of style through the evocatively tinted green face. The mood gets more fun with the new orange and blue options.
> 
> But as timepieces go, there’s enough functionality and design maturity in Glashütte’s efforts to avoid feeling too fashioney or frivolous. There’s still a certain amount of specificity to this watch’s style, a touch of novelty that keeps it becoming classified as a wristwatch for all occasions. But that’s also the beauty in such a harmoniously, yet charismatically designed piece. It’s enough to inspire you to perhaps let go of those familiar pre-conceived notions about German industrial design, and just go with it.
> 
> Price: $13,400


Great review, watch isn’t my cup of tea but that brand is class


----------



## tulgen

Funky!


----------



## tboyson

GO is one of my favorite houses. I own this watch but in the turquoise dial. It's refreshingly different, but still classy.


----------



## RecaanHarb

I absolutely love GO. Such value for money and the market hasn't taken a complete dump on them as of now. They're like the hidden gem of the watch world. Great write-up Basem!


----------



## Nelo1404

Awesome looking watch


----------



## wwiseman

Great review. It's an interesting dial!


----------

